# besoin d'aide!! pb avec le finder



## liloo24 (23 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, 
j'ai un pb avec le finder de mon ordi. l'application est bloqué et ne répond plus.

je ne plus éteindre ni redémarrer mon ordinateur ni voir directement les icones sur le bureau. 

 que puis je faire?? qd j'essaye de relancer le finder ça ne marche pas. ce pb vs est-il déjà arrivé?


----------



## gazobu (23 Septembre 2006)

liloo24 a dit:


> le finder de mon ordi. l'application est bloqué et ne répond plus


bonjour liloo24, bienvenue 
il te faut en dire plus,
quelle machine
quel système
pb dans quel contexte


----------



## liloo24 (23 Septembre 2006)

il s'agit d'un ibook G4 mac os 9.
après avoir brancher un cable usb (carte mémoire pr appareil photo) mon ordinateur s'est mis à ramer. depuis impossible d'accéder au finder. (le bureau apparait vide)
qd je clique sur l'icone finder ds la barre d'outil l'application ne répond pas.


----------



## gazobu (23 Septembre 2006)

en attendant qu'un modo te déplace, fais un saut vers
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=24
tu as plus de chances qu'ici de trouver la réponse


----------



## liloo24 (23 Septembre 2006)

ok merci je vais aller voir


----------



## liloo24 (23 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, 

j'ai un pb avec mon ibook G4. mac OS 9
après avoir branché un cordon pour carte appareil photo le finder ne répond plus.
 je ne peux plus accéder directement à mes dossiers sur le bureau; ni éteindre mon ordi.
qd je clique sur l'icone finder ds ma barre d'outil, l'option relancer ne marche pas.

qqn est il en mesure de m'aider??
merci d'avance


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Septembre 2006)

liloo24 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un pb avec mon ibook G4. mac OS 9
> après avoir branché un cordon pour carte appareil photo le finder ne répond plus.
> ...



Bonsoir....Pas claire ta question...au bout de ton cordon il y a quoi? Un lecteur de carte...un appareil photo ?


----------



## liloo24 (24 Septembre 2006)

j&#233; branch&#233; un lecteur de carte pr appareil photo. j'avais envie de mettre les photos de mon appareil num&#233;rique sur mon ordi ms le finder s&#233; mis &#224; ramer pdt plusieurs heures. depuis le finder ne r&#233;pond plus(l'application ne r&#233;pond pas s'affiche qd je clique sur l'icone finder). la relancer ne marche pas.
de plus aucune icone ne s'affiche sur le bureau.
dans la pomme, l'application eteindre, redemarrer, suspendre l'activit&#233;, forcer a quitter ne fonctionne plus. que puis je faire??


----------



## liloo24 (25 Septembre 2006)

pb résolu. merci pr ceux qui m'ont repondu


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2006)

liloo24 a dit:


> pb résolu. merci pr ceux qui m'ont repondu



Content pour toi. Mais comment ???


----------



## liloo24 (26 Septembre 2006)

salut contente pour ta vue!
mon pb sé résolu en enlevant la batterie de l'ordi. ça a éteinds l'ordi ( ce que je n'arrivais pas a faire)
j'ai attendu un peu. et en rallumant ça fonctionnér de nouveau. 
voila.
bonne journée à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

et ctrl + pomme + d&#233;marrage ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2006)

Yes, ou appuyer plusieurs secondes sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage pour le forcer &#224; l'&#233;teindre


----------



## liloo24 (26 Septembre 2006)

oui controle pomme + démarrage aurait pu marcher ou appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage pr l'éteindre.. ms abdolument rine ne marchait.
la seule solution a été d'enlever la batterie!!


----------



## Aziraphale (3 Janvier 2007)

j'ai  un peu lememeprobleme :
finder ne r epond plus apres reparation disque maintenant il saute toutes les 2 secondes es (difficile d'&#233;crire ce message d'ailleurs car chaq is qu'il saute &#231;a va sur finder

powerbook 10.4.3


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

Aziraphale a dit:


> j'ai  un peu lememeprobleme :
> finder ne r epond plus apres reparation disque maintenant il saute toutes les 2 secondes es (difficile d'écrire ce message d'ailleurs car chaq is qu'il saute ça va sur finder
> 
> powerbook 10.4.3



oulahhh :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
Tu peux nous la refaire, s'il te plait ?


----------



## Aziraphale (3 Janvier 2007)

mon DD est partitionn&#233; lle   d&#233;marrage &#224;   2,4go  dee libresur  10

d&#233;sol&#233; pour  les fauttes defrappe mais &#231;a saute  t


----------



## Aziraphale (3 Janvier 2007)

le finder ne répondait plus alors j'ai fait une réparation de disque maintenant il n'est tjs pas affiché (icones etc) mais en plus il saute c'est à dire qu'il s'éteint et se redemarre tout seul toutes les 2 secondes 

d'où mes fautes de frappe (là je maitrise mieux)

derniere manip avant plantage : copier polices osaka depuis la poubelle vers le bureau


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est surement la police que tu as copi&#233; qui fait plant&#233; le finder...

Y'a une manip via le terminal pour supprimer des fichiers se trouvant sur le bureau.
Mais je ne m'y risque pas encore, t'inqui&#232;tes pas l'aide arrive !!!

Appel g&#233;n&#233;ral : quelqu'un peut aider Aziraphale ?

Merci


----------



## liloo24 (3 Janvier 2007)

salut
ton finder ne répond plus. tu arrives à éteindre ton ordinateur?
jé eu ce pb en branchant un appareil sur la prise usb. 

on ma conseillé d'éteindre l'ordinateur. comme le bouton de marche ne fonctionné pas, on ma conseillé de débanché la batterie de l'ordinateur puis d'attendre qqs minutes avant de la remettre. c qqn qui s'y connaissait en mac qui ma dit ca. apparemment c sans risque pour tes données et ton ordi.

en tout cas pour moi ca a marché... sinon il existe des services de dépannages que tu peux appeler pr expliquer ton pb.

bon courage


----------



## Aziraphale (3 Janvier 2007)

je peux l'éteindre en appuyant sur le bouton de démarrage.
j'aimerais bien essaye d'effacer via le terminal mais je sais pas faire j'y ai copié 2 polices systeme (des japonaises que je voulais effacer de mon dd) mais qui étaient utilisées
au secours


----------



## Aziraphale (3 Janvier 2007)

j'ai essayé de faire "cd Desktop" "rm -f*.ttf" dans le terminal (en démarrant depuis le cd d'install os X) mais ça me met "no such directory" quand je fait entrée après la commande "cd Desktop"


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2007)

Oui, mais ici, c'est Classic.
Je ne peux pas rerouter ton fil car tu squattes... Pfff, pas de chance...


----------



## elKBron (3 Janvier 2007)

fait un "ls -al" pour voir ce que tu as comme repertoires et fichiers et voir quels droits tu as dessus.
puis, en effet, fait un "cd Desktop" si ce dossier est pr&#233;sent (tu dois &#234;tre dans le profil de ton user "bloqu&#233;" bien entendu)
une fois dans Desktop, refait un "ls -al" pour voir les noms et extensions de tes polices, voir si tu as le droit de faire ce que tu veux avec....
puis un "rm -f *.lextension"

attention, la casse est tr&#232;s importante, les espaces aussi... bien entendu je ne prends aucune responsabilit&#233; quant aux cons&#233;quences de la manip'  bonne chance, et bon courage... au cas o&#249;...


----------



## Aziraphale (4 Janvier 2007)

oui je suis désolé dans la panique, je n'ai pas vu que le moteur de recherche du forum m'avait emmené sur le forum 0S9.

 Résultat des courses : hier j'ai amné mon powerbook jusque chez un ami équipé mac. En démarrant en mode esclave (en appuyant sur T au démarrage) j'ai pu depuis son mac remettre les 2 polices systeme dans leur dossier d'origine. Après redemarrage tout est ok.

 merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## MamaCass (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonne id&#233;e


----------

